# Excitement pee improvement



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if there was already a thread for this, but I just wanted to share my experience with excitement pee in my puppy. She is very attached to me and my husband, and whenever one of us comes home from work or if it's been a while since she's seen me, she has excitement pee. The worst of it was in the morning getting her out from her crate. I had given up on letting her sleep on the nice cushy pillow I bought her because it would have to go to the laundry every monring. I was using wee wee pads and that helped because I would just pick her quickly and put her on the pad, then throw it away. Well, we eventually ran out of those so I just started picking her up, but she would still go on the floor a little and sometimes on me too. So then I figured maybe if I just let her walk out of her crate on her own that would help. Actually that made it worse because every time I went to pick her up she would pee, then I'd have to put her down and clean the floor, but the I would go to pick her up and she's pee again, and on and on for 5 or 6 times of cleaning up little pee spots. I was getting frustrated because I have a lot of things to get done in the morning and I have to get to work on time too, and I couldn't spend 20 minutes cleaning up after her in the kitchen. So by chance I started putting her collar on while she was still in the crate, and she only went a little. I let her walk out of the crate and we went outside for potty. Yes! So the next morning I did the same thing and she didn't mess at all that time. Yay! So I think what helped for her was getting a little older and being able to control her bladder more, and using her natural instinct to not go where she sleeps (this starts at the breeder's, a good breeder will always keep the area where the puppies are clean, if the puppies are kept in their own filth they may not develop the instince to not "go" where they sleep). 

Anyone else have any success stories for excitement pee?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> I'm not sure if there was already a thread for this, but I just wanted to share my experience with excitement pee in my puppy. She is very attached to me and my husband, and whenever one of us comes home from work or if it's been a while since she's seen me, she has excitement pee. The worst of it was in the morning getting her out from her crate. I had given up on letting her sleep on the nice cushy pillow I bought her because it would have to go to the laundry every monring. I was using wee wee pads and that helped because I would just pick her quickly and put her on the pad, then throw it away. Well, we eventually ran out of those so I just started picking her up, but she would still go on the floor a little and sometimes on me too. So then I figured maybe if I just let her walk out of her crate on her own that would help. Actually that made it worse because every time I went to pick her up she would pee, then I'd have to put her down and clean the floor, but the I would go to pick her up and she's pee again, and on and on for 5 or 6 times of cleaning up little pee spots. I was getting frustrated because I have a lot of things to get done in the morning and I have to get to work on time too, and I couldn't spend 20 minutes cleaning up after her in the kitchen. So by chance I started putting her collar on while she was still in the crate, and she only went a little. I let her walk out of the crate and we went outside for potty. Yes! So the next morning I did the same thing and she didn't mess at all that time. Yay! So I think what helped for her was getting a little older and being able to control her bladder more, and using her natural instinct to not go where she sleeps (this starts at the breeder's, a good breeder will always keep the area where the puppies are clean, if the puppies are kept in their own filth they may not develop the instince to not "go" where they sleep).
> 
> Anyone else have any success stories for excitement pee?


That's a great tip. Working on self control using "take it, leave it" or "It's Yer Choice" (Susan Garrett's version) will also help. The calmer you can keep her, the less likely you are to have problems with excitement peeing. The fact is that most puppies do outgrow it anyway, as their bladder matures.

You're absolutely correct that it's really important to keep their bedding (and everything else in your house) COMPLETELY clean of waste smells. Puppies want to keep their dens clean by nature. It's when people start letting them get used to having waste smells around them that it can turn into a long-term problem.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great success story! Keeping her mind off the excitement by putting on the collar worked really well.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I don't know about excitement pee, but I DO know that your pup is super cute!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our dear little Nellie was a bit of an excitement widdler!When I came home from work sometimes she would do a little widdle with joy.One thing the vet said was to leave her until after she had, had her first heat cycle,before she was spayed as sometimes this helps, well I must say she greatly improved after her first heat,whether it was just because she has grown and matured I don't know.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Excited peeing /submissive peeing is an appeasement reaction. The best remedies are low key arrivals, avoiding eye contact, and it sometimes helps to start the greeting with a distraction of some sort, eg. fetching a toy. Simply clean up the mess with no big deal. Yep, it generally goes away with time. Now they still can do it for a year , so be prepared. LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

When Henry was a pup, we had a neighbor when he saw her, he would do excitement pee. but we were outside, so it easy.
It was actually quite cute.


----------

